# Anyone else love Vivaldi's operas?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I have the Naive recordings and they're wonderful.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I do .............


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

thank you, more baroque opera lately. wears well.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Itullian said:


> I have the Naive recordings and they're wonderful.


Yes I am big fan, have entire series to date

The mostly Italian conductors and exciting dramatic da capo singing style from the top specialists in this style make for thrilling performances, great sound and quality stylish packaging.......the next one will be out soon, 12/27/2011 USA release


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes.
The Ercole conducted by Fabio Biondi released a few years ago is pure awesomeness! I need to get more of the Naïve recordings.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

DarkAngel said:


> Yes I am big fan, have entire series to date
> 
> The mostly Italian conductors and exciting dramatic da capo singing style from the top specialists in this style make for thrilling performances, great sound and quality stylish packaging.......the next one will be out soon, 12/27/2011 USA release


hey, thanks!!! your avatar should be on one of the covers.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Vivaldi's best opera I consider to be Juditha Triumphans. Vittorio Negri & Allesandro de Marchi both brought forward wonderful interpretations. All other operas of Vivaldi stand in the shadow of this oratorio-opera.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Maybe so, but I'm liking them all.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

"anyone like Vivaldi operas?"

This is the only one I own, purchased in late summer and I think it is wonderful. Great voices and all round performance quality.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Re Baroque Opera wearing well on the ears: I agree. I bought some 10 or more years ago a recording of the complete MEDEA by Marc Charpentier (1643-1704) with the late Lorraine Hunt Lieberson in the title role (Les Arts Florissants, William Christie). It has grown more magnificent with every listening and I have a small collection of Hunt Lieberson's beautiful and memorable mezzo, particularly her Handel, and coming in the mails any day now, her account of the Berlioz 'Les Nuits d'ete'.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

NightHawk said:


> "anyone like Vivaldi operas?"
> 
> This is the only one I own, purchased in late summer and I think it is wonderful. Great voices and all round performance quality.


That one is pretty good although I am not totally convinced that Villazon is a natural Vivaldi baroque singer, balance of cast is stellar.......

I liked the earlier Biondi Bajazet better especially with the bonus DVD showing recording sessions!










Notice that Biondi directs from standing position while playing violin, lovely Vivica Genaux displays great virtuoso freely ornamented style


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

I have just discovered Vivaldi's operas and I am in love. I haven't felt like this since I first was exposed to Mozart in 1996. This is going to be a big problem for me, as I am going to spend so much money.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

gellio said:


> I have just discovered Vivaldi's operas and I am in love. I haven't felt like this since I first was exposed to Mozart in 1996. This is going to be a big problem for me, as I am going to spend so much money.












Start with latest Naive release and work your way back, I am pretty sure I have them all over the years, not a dud yet and audiophile sound quality! Latest offering featuring Delphine Galou.......

I keep remote handy and usually skip the recitativo tracks and move ahead to next aria or choral section.....


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

DarkAngel said:


> Start with latest Naive release and work your way back, I am pretty sure I have them all over the years, not a dud yet and audiophile sound quality! Latest offering featuring Delphine Galou.......
> 
> I keep remote handy and usually skip the recitativo tracks and move ahead to next aria or choral section.....


Yes, I saw all these Naive releases and bought their _Orlando furioso_. I also have the Erato _Fernace_ and _Ercole sul Termodonte_. I love all so far, but what is really keeping me occupied is _Germanico in Germania_. That is fantastic.

I just rip the CD to iTunes then delete all the recitative except if it's accompagnato.

What is your favorite Vivaldi opera?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have several Vivaldi operas but not at the top of my list. This may be due to not having any on DVD. The DVD experience (or live performance) can really help cement a love for a particular opera.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

gellio said:


> Yes, I saw all these Naive releases and bought their _Orlando furioso_. I also have the Erato _Fernace_ and _Ercole sul Termodonte_. I love all so far, but what is really keeping me occupied is _Germanico in Germania_. That is fantastic.
> 
> I just rip the CD to iTunes then delete all the recitative except if it's accompagnato.
> 
> *What is your favorite Vivaldi opera*?


















These two get a lot of repeat listens on my system..........
The Orlando Pazzo is very early opera, his 2nd released opera I believe


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I have several Vivaldi operas but not at the top of my list. This may be due to not having any on DVD. The DVD experience (or live performance) can really help cement a love for a particular opera.


For me, it's almost all about the music. I probably have close to 200-300 operas on record (I don't even know, I think I have them all) and I only know four exceptionally well - _Le nozze di Figaro_, _The Ring_, _Fidelio_ and _Don Giovanni_. Most I don't even know the stories anymore (one doesn't remember a synopsis). I always say I'm going to pick an opera every month and really study it, but I never do.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Dark Angel, what about _Tito_? It seems that one is well liked, at least based on reviews I've read. Have you gotten Porpora's _Germanico in Germania_ yet? I am transfixed by it - in absolute love. Fabulous recording all around, and vocal pyrotechnics galore. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Hermastersvoice (Oct 15, 2018)

I just got tickets for Dorilla in Tempe, Wexford Festival in October. Orlando Furioso is my only knowledge of Vivaldi opera. Only bought that thanks to irresistible line-up of Horne, De Los Angeles, Valentin-Terrani and Zaccaria on the Erato label, with Scimone.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

gellio said:


> Dark Angel, what about _Tito_? It seems that one is well liked, at least based on reviews I've read. Have you gotten Porpora's _Germanico in Germania_ yet? I am transfixed by it - in absolute love. Fabulous recording all around, and vocal pyrotechnics galore. I can't get enough of it.


I don't remember the Naive "Tito Manlio" as being one of my very favorites, although I still have it in collection

Will give the new Germanico a try, supposed to be the best of Porpora's opera works (Tidal has this 24/96 streaming) Plenty to keep busy with Vivaldi and Handel Italian opera works

This one also gets many repeat plays with Sandrine Piau in top form.....


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Naive has a wonderful short youtube of recording sessions for La Fida Ninfa, love to see the singers facial expressions and body movements while singing, all in street clothing....


----------

